# HK p30sk review



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

One of the coolest things about having the shop is getting to see a plethora of new toys. Iâ€™ve already had Glock 43s and Savage A17s rock through here. The newest of the new is the HK p30sk that just rolled out. MSRP on these bad boys is $719 and the model I got in was the P30SK V1 LEM.

Iâ€™ll go ahead and say it, even though I donâ€™t own any, I love H&K. Generally because they are out of my price range for something that Iâ€™m not going to just shoot a ton. I plan on adding a few to my own personal inventory as soon as I can start paying myself, but in the meantime, I get to live vicariously through the store.










As with anything H&K, the box/case is nice. This gun comes with a spare mag and both are of the same design, unlike a lot of other subcompacts that include an extended magazine. This isnâ€™t a big deal to me, as the entire point of these guns is to be able to conceal much easier so a longer mag makes that more difficult, but it is definitely more comfortable at the range to use.

Ergonomics wise, I love this gun. It just fits and feels great. When compared to the Glock 26 and the Springfield XD Mod 2, it beats both of them, hands down. The my hand just wraps around the HK in a smooth, natural way. The Mod 2 is not too bad, just a bit blocky feeling and the 26 just isnâ€™t comfortable comparatively. None of them have a place for my pinky to rest, but that is expected with any sub compact. The standard mag for the P30SK holds 10 rounds.










Size wise, it is very similar to both the Glock and the Springfield. Overall length, the Mod 2 is the shortest at 6.25â€ and the HK and Glock are nearly tied at 6.42â€ and 6.41â€ respectively. Height, the Glock wins at 4.17â€ with the HK in the middle at 4.57â€ and the Mod 2 being 4.75â€. Thickness, the Glock and XD are very thin at 1.18â€ and 1.19â€ with the HK being 1.37â€. Because of the way the gun fits, the added thickness is not really noticed. In addition, the overly square profiles of both the Mod 2 and the G26 made them harder to conceal than the softer edges of the slightly thicker HK.

Something unique to the HK vs the other two mentioned is fully ambidextrous controls. Pretty sure Glock hates lefties and the Mod 2 has a ambi mag release but righty only slide release. The HK has both on both sides making this gun much better for the south paws. Admittedly, I do not like the slide release latch on the trigger guard. From those I know that run Walthers and HKs, itâ€™s something you love after you get used to it, but it still feels alien to me. I can grop a glock mag in a heartbeat and never even think about it. The HK was awkward for me.










Not so awkward is the trigger. The LEM trigger is awesome. For those that donâ€™t know much about it, HK calls it a double action only design, but I really feel that itâ€™s a hybrid between single action and double action. Reason being, on a normal DAO trigger, it takes a full heavy trigger pull on each pull to release the hammer. The LEM is designed to have a full heavy trigger if not cocked, but once cocked there is still a double action movement, but it is much much smoother and lighter until it gets back to where a single action trigger would break. Iâ€™d still put an SAO or SA/DA trigger ahead of this for competition use, but as a duty or carry pistol, this is a great system. As mentioned, yes, it does have a real hammer. I donâ€™t know what it is, but I nearly have a disdain for striker fire guns. Yes, I use them and enjoy them, but having a hammer is a big deal for me. So with the HK having a hammer, it makes me happy.

In addition, the installed sights are absolutely nails. They arenâ€™t adjustable (sorry target shooter coming out in me) but they are considered luminous. I havenâ€™t been able to compare them directly to the night sights installed on some models, but I have been very impressed with these as a stock system.










At the end of the day, I absolutely love this gun. Yes, Iâ€™d need to hit the range with it to be 100% sure Iâ€™d carry it a lot, but I can easily see it competing with the other double stacks for market share.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice write up, I really appreciate it! 
I'm going to be hard pressed to give up my Mod.2, but I'll definitely give the HK a look.


BTW, not trying to be a jackass, but the last pic you have up for the sights is actually the Springfield.


----------

